# Lgb 2-4-0 starter engine



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

In the cab of my LGB 2-4-0 is a switch labeled 0-1-2-3. Can anyone tell me what purpose this switch is for? Thank you.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

You should always consult the original LGB User Guide for these type questions.......you can find them at several Websites by the LGB locomotive's model number usually posted on the bottom of the locomotive, or on the original red LGB storage box. But generically, the 0 means all power is off to the locomotive; 1 is usually power to motor is off, but power is on to the headlight and smoke unit; 2 can sometimes mean the same as 1, but sometimes means all power on to motor, headlight and smoker; 4 is usually same as 3. But check the User Guide to confirm.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

as above

4 in my experience was for sound, pre digital, and only on those locos which did not have a separate sound switch


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Could anyone recommend any websites other than lgbs site. I have trouble reading German. Thank you


----------



## Turbo4whl (5 mo ago)

jody said:


> Could anyone recommend any websites other than lgbs site. I have trouble reading German. Thank you


You could always Google German to English...

Germany to English

You can paste a whole paragraph.


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks but I’m not that good at computers


----------



## Turbo4whl (5 mo ago)

jody said:


> Thanks but I’m not that good at computers


I believe I disagree, you are here on this forum!


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks. Lol. I screw up a lot


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

jody said:


> Could anyone recommend any websites other than lgbs site. I have trouble reading German. Thank you
> [/QU
> 
> When using Google for a German-language Website, you can set it to translate the German to English.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

search champex-linden.de
once at the site
in the menu, they have a list, by number, of all LGB locos.
find the loco. 
a photo will come up from the old lgb catalogs, and, there, there will be a link to open the loco manuals
the manuals are in several languages , including english


----------



## Turbo4whl (5 mo ago)

@stevedenver How do you switch the site to english? Thanks, Wayne


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

when you are there look for an icon/button in the top line. Typically it will have flags of the country, or ‘eng/deutsch‘ or the like

while i looked for you yesterday, i cant precisely recall where each button/icon appears.
look for produkt info or data, produkt archiv,

when i found your loco, actually the GN 0-4-0 version the info is listed in links, each indicating english or deutsch.

or, perhaps easier for you
1 train-li has many manuals listed, it’s English





LGB User Guides


LGB User Guide Manual PDFs




www.trainli.com





2.;
search the web by the lgb item number followed by ‘manual’
such a search should /may come up with pdfs of the manuals.

the info i posted above re the switch positions is correct, btw.
if you need, post your specific need and ill dig out my manual and see if i can help

hope this helps


----------

